# 12/17 Offshore Hopes



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Haven't fished winter here out of Destin before. With the seas 1-2ft this weekend i'm planning on heading out to 15-20 miles offshore in about 100ft depth. 
Do I have a good chance of finding some AJ, Grouper, Snapper (of the keeper type) Trigger and Porgie? I'm going to use the double drop with squid and carolina with big live. Maybe even a 10 oz jig.
Also might I find anything to hit a trolling stretch 25+ or other that far out also?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, and you probably don't have to go 15 miles out either. I'm going tomorrow, but I doubt I'll get back early enough to post a report.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Not trying to be a smart azz, but check your regs. Snapper and gag grouper are off the menu right now.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> Not trying to be a smart azz, but check your regs. Snapper and gag grouper are off the menu right now.


Scamp/Black/Red/Snowy Grouper all open, Vermillion/Lane/Mutton/Gray/White/Yellowtail Snapper all open


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

trophyhusband, greyghost would appreciate that report when ya get back!! LOL goood luck


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

It's gonna be rough tomorrow I think, Saturday, Sunday may be better! Of course I'm just jealous because I'm replacing springs on the boat trailer tomorrow!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

We're going out beyond the edge tomorrow on Finatic, Bob West's Albermarle. Out deep to target Tuna, then hitting some bottom spots on the way in.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

If you can get your baits past those endangered red snapper, you should do well.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pompano Joe said:


> We're going out beyond the edge tomorrow on Finatic, Bob West's Albermarle. Out deep to target Tuna, then hitting some bottom spots on the way in.


Good luck and have a safe trip!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

NOAA is calling for 3-5's in their most recent forecast. Weather window may have closed.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> NOAA is calling for 3-5's in their most recent forecast. Weather window may have closed.


Ya I saw that, sucks...maybe Sunday still predicting 1-2.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunday it will be come hell or high water, I hope!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Yesterday we had a great time, but only came home with 1 AJ and one porgy. We released 3 or 4 undersized AJ's and broke off several more. We concentrated on AJ the whole day so not enough effort was given to other species to give a good report. At night we saw what looked to us like wahoo, but we were less than ten miles out so we are skeptical about that. They were adept at taking half of the bait even when we added stingers. We thought the most likely thing they could be is kingfish, but they looked too long and slender.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> but we were less than ten miles out so we are skeptical about that.


I picked one up about a mile out of Pensacola Pass that went right at 50".


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

you still headed offshore??


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

PorknBeans said:


> you still headed offshore??


Yep went out, see report i'm about to post "12/18 Fishing Report"


----------

